# Constant snuffling.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Ethan has had constant snuffles more or less since birth.  It especially shows up when feeding (he's breastfed) - I don't notice it much anymore, but I'm always getting comments from people - even someone in a cafe the other day said 'My, he's a snuffly one, isn't he!'    - he is still sleeping in our room and we often wake up as his breathing is so loud and snuffly. 

I've been prescribed saline nasal drops, which I've been using since birth and they don't help him!  Also tried vapour rub/scents on a muslin near his cot, even having the central heating off when its been warmer (its off today, and its still 20 in the bedroom) and nothing has helped.

Any ideas?  I don't know what else I can do and he sounds particularly bad.  Asthma runs in the family, so I am paranoid about that, but don't want the dr. to think I'm totally   by bringing him in for snuffles!

Marie xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya marie

will be replying in a bit

jxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Marie

Do you have any pets at home??

If the snuffles havent improved and you are sure that its not down to an allery (pets, dust etc) then your GP does need to have a look up there!

Jxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

We have 4 cats - I so hope its not that!!  
He has an appt at the allergy clinic anyway next month, so I'll bring it up then.  Might pop him along to the GP in the meantime, see what they think - its waking him up a lot, and affecting his feeding so probably best,

Marie xxx


----------

